
PBS Series – “Networld” - casefields
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnA3WS5iYN0
======
casefields
>With the help of experts in network theory and precedents from history,
Ferguson argues that the printing press had similar consequences for 16th-and
17th-century Europe as the personal computer and the Internet have for the
world since the 20th century, leading to polarization and the dissemination of
fake news.

Episode 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMisW1JKjp0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMisW1JKjp0)
Episode 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYlBnmxMZcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYlBnmxMZcQ)

